# Proper placement of a stick-on arrow rest.



## Joe Hohmann (Oct 24, 2013)

I understand that a stick-on arrow rest, like the Hoyt Super Rest, should have the actual rest over the pivot point (deepest part of the grip). But how far above the shelf should it be? I don't remember a actual measurement being given in "Shooting the Stickbow", but in "Fundamentals of Recurve Target Archery", 5/8" was given. Also stated, if your bow has a plunger, you can just use that as a guide. Comments? Thanks.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Joe - 

I generally try to keep it as low as possible or practical.

Here's the quote from Shooting the Stickbow 

"Remove the backing from the rest and place it on the sight window, with its *bottom edge close to the shelf* and the base of the “arrow holder” part of the rest directly above the deepest part of the grip (diag 2-4)."

The reason for that, it that it just makes tuning easier, in most cases. 

Viper1 out


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

Plunger or as low as you can get it, consider fletching clearance. This is a personal preference kinda thing beyond that.

What Viper said


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you. It is currently close to the shelf (5/16" to the actual rest), but I need to move it back a bit to the pivot point. BTW, my arrows have plastic vanes.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Joe - 

Sometimes aesthetics wins out over "function". On a lot of my "trad" or vintage bows, I set the rest where it looks best. The reason for placing the rest over the pivot point is too minimize the effects on any torque you place on the bow. How much of a difference that makes for the "average" shooter can be debated. 

If those arrows are spined and tuned correctly the vanes should be off the rest, and nowhere near the shelf due to paradox. 

Viper1 out.


----------

